# Humble Abodes, Windsor ME.



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Has any one ever ordered from this comapny?
The prices advertized in BC look good and
since they're a couple of hours drive I'm thinking of ordering some boxes/frames.




[This message has been edited by The Honey House (edited February 08, 2004).]


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

I have not used there equipment personally. But have heard nothing but good reports about them.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>Has any one ever ordered from this comapny?
The prices advertized in BC look good and
since they're a couple of hours drive I'm thinking of ordering some boxes/frames.

I have. The boxes were good, but they were higher priced than the Browning Cut Stock even without shipping. Inotherwords, BCS delivered is about the same price for me as the HA before shipping.

I have also used the Common Sence upper intrances, tops, and bottoms sold by Country Flower. Interesting stuff, a swarm put into it works great, but transfering a colony that is used to the bottom intrance has a rough time figureing out what happened. I like the twenty-four inch tops, it's like a porch for the entrance. The entrance is mouse proof, it has bars that are 3/8th apart, and it keeps the queen from moving above also, no need for an excluder.
The bottom with the drawer I can do without. I use my home made SBB's.


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

how do I order equipment from these people? Could anyone point me in the right direction. Bullseye Bill, what is this country flower stuff you speak of? I'd love to try it. Thanks


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

I've bought lots of stuff from Humble Abodes. I'd be stupid not to, they're only 6 miles down the road from my house. That said, their woodenware is of excellent quality and I'd buy it even if I had to get it shipped. I've always bought the buget grade stuff. I actually worked there for couple of months a few years ago. They also have a fair sized migratory bee operation, Sunshine Apiaries.

HB, I can probably find you a phone number if you don't find them in the phone book. Ask for Melanie, tell her George sent you


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks G!


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

we bought a bunch of boxes and frames from them last year (budget grade). i would recommend them 100%. not all the boxes are perfect, but we knew we were buyning the budget grade...and there was nothing that was unusable.

deknow


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Humble Abodes
Melanie Dumont
207-549-5501


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

hummingberd said:


> how do I order equipment from these people? Could anyone point me in the right direction. Bullseye Bill, what is this country flower stuff you speak of? I'd love to try it. Thanks


I haven't seen it advertised for a couple of years now, they may be out of business. Pictures are on myspace in the equipment album.


----------



## Jon L (Dec 29, 2007)

They are open and doing just fine.
I talked to them this week about some budget deeps I have on backorder.
Its handy having a maufacture less than an hour away


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Very good frames.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Jon L said:


> They are open and doing just fine.
> I talked to them this week about some budget deeps I have on backorder.
> Its handy having a maufacture less than an hour away


Country Flower is still in business? Would you post their contact info?


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I have had good experience with HA but have not ordered for a few years due to shipping costs. There are 3 suppliers within 5 hours of me and HA is much farther


----------

